# manufacturer needed



## james more (Jul 14, 2012)

Looking for a toy\model manufacturer uk or worldwide
My model will have a LED in it. 
I have searched but with no luck.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cryptic, yet uninformative!


----------



## james more (Jul 14, 2012)

John P said:


> Cryptic, yet uninformative!


Idiot.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

james more said:


> Idiot.


Cryptic, yet uninformative!


----------



## 54belair (May 12, 2009)

John P said:


> Cryptic, yet uninformative!





james more said:


> Idiot.


*Perhaps you are, James - the idiot, that is. You presume to "become" a "member" of HT only to seek assistance, leave a cryptic, yet uninformative description, then call my brother HT-er an idiot? 

You, sir, are galling...*

:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

John P said:


> Cryptic, yet uninformative!


I concur....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't you guys know what he's talking about?...:freak:
It's just over there by that....sheesh 
Ok I have no idea either
Mcdee


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

He asked the same question on the Die Cast board and was pointed to an online list of die cast car makers,at least he seemed to be civil and actually thanked them for the info. 

If James had given a little more information about what he wanted he might have gotten better information.

HINT JAMES...just about everything nowdays has an led in it, try and narrow the field before you start sending cryptic emails to unsuspecting toy companies cause they don't have the time to deal with to use your word "idiots".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

james more said:


> Idiot.


Yes, welcome to the boards. Way to make yourself at home.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Why don't you try Fisher Price?
I hear they're in the market for a model with an LED in it.....

Chris.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

james more said:


> Idiot.


At least using one word he got his grammar right! :lol:

hal9001- 'Fellow Idiot'


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Why don't you try Fisher Price?
> I hear they're in the market for a model with an LED in it.....
> 
> Chris.


....or LEGO...then he could charge $300.00 a crack and retire while he still has such a keen handle on the English language:thumbsup:
Mcdee(another fellow Idiot and part time Bonehead)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I thought it was EEEEDIOT ?

What a convoluted question.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> ....or LEGO...then he could charge $300.00 a crack and retire while he still has such a keen handle on the English language:thumbsup:
> Mcdee(another fellow Idiot and part time Bonehead)


Now THERE'S a great idea!! A LEGO model with an LED in it would make him a fortune!!
He could buy his own country and make it an idiot free zone.:thumbsup:

Another idiot.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Now THERE'S a great idea!! A LEGO model with an LED in it would make him a fortune!!
> He could buy his own country and make it an idiot free zone.:thumbsup:
> 
> Another idiot.


Sorry Chris it has already been done. It is called the Republic of IDiotism.......From another Idiot..........


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

D'ya think he's gone...he hasn't said anything for a while now?...maybe he went off somewhere else. That's one fellow Brit we won't be wanting to see more of!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope we haven't offended him.
He seemed like such a nice, polite guy.....

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, we ought to be ashamed of ourselves for the way in which that promising new member was treated when all he did was ask a (very) simple question!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Or not...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Yes, we ought to be ashamed of ourselves for the way in which that promising new member was treated when all he did was ask a (very) simple question!


Simple...... or simple minded?


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Uninformative, yet cryptic. :wave:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Yes, we ought to be ashamed of ourselves for the way in which that promising new member was treated when all he did was ask a (very) simple question!


IM not ashamed at all!:devil:


----------

